# 1/16 M16 Halftrack (A PLASTIC KIT!)



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This one I gotzta have! I know it sounds boring but I may just build it with the troop seats just to be different. I have always loved this vehicle. I have heard 4th qtr 06 but Stevens International has it as 'to be released'...probably early 07 and I figure about $150.00 or so....and for those who are diehard 1/35 they will be doing that one soon as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The site seems to have PMS!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

My wife got her plumbing removed so that's happily no longer a problem around here.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey that sounds cool! can I do that with my dremel and a number 11 blade or do you recomend a highly skilled surgon? :freak: 

Rats! Thats the only box art pic on the seb....funny.....I tried the same thing at Fine scale and I thought it was Fine scale blocking the link.


----------

